# paila



## saza

Hi there,

Could someone tell me how I can translate *paila*. (from 19th century Colombia)

I know it is a large frying pan but I was wondering if there is some other way of calling it. 

The original is: "había en la cocina sarten, *paila*, ..." 

So far my translation is ".... a small and a *large frying pan*..." 

If someone could come up with a better translation that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## babep

I think your translation is fine.  I am from Spain and I don't know exactly what a "paila" looks like.  The definition from the "Real Academia de la Lengua Espanola" indicates that it is a "sartén" or "vasija", a earthen pot to cook.  
All the "sartenes" that I know have one long handle and are made of metal. May be this "paila" is made of clay. I simply don't know. Sorry  .


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pailas are from Colombia, maybe a Colombian may explain better what a paila is.

Paila is not a frying pan or skillet, it's more like a deep pot that looks like a wok with two handles. It is made out of metal, aluminum or copper.

Translating paila it's like translating wok, IMHO!


----------



## saza

Thank you both!

Do you think "... a frying pan, *a large (metal/copper) pot*..." would be better? Or should I keep what I originally had?


----------



## cachaco

Oh lala! here I am. "Paila" is certainly a deep pot that might have handles or not, depending on the size. Anyway, it is used for a big cooking, either in domestic and industrial areas.


----------



## saza

cachaco said:


> Oh lala! here I am. "Paila" is certainly a deep pot that might have handles or not, depending on the size. Anyway, it is used for a big cooking, either in domestic and industrial areas.


 
Would you say that it is clay or metal, or either??


----------



## onomatopeya

hmmmm
here we have also "pailas".
But maybe are a bit diferent....

they are like a "sarten" with two handles.
There are big and small and made out of metal.
I use the small one to fry eggs


----------



## cachaco

Metal, always.


----------



## Janis Joplin

saza said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Do you think "... a frying pan, *a large (metal/copper) pot*..." would be better? Or should I keep what I originally had?


 
My suggestion is that if cultural features must be included or kept in the translation you use "paila" but if that is not necessary maybe you don't need to be that specific and you can write just "...there were pots and pans..."


----------



## Bonjules

I think 'paila has morphed into any kind of 
big vessel. Here the big, plastic 5 gal paint
pots are called 'paila'.
saludos


----------



## cachaco

Very interesting, all pailas in my country are metalic. And the Caribbean steel drum music is made with metal pailas.


----------



## esuteban

the "paila" in my country is commonly used to fry eggs from chickens, and the size is not larger than a fried chicken egg, I hope that I explain myself clear


----------



## cybersolecito

There are also "helados de paila", ice creams made in a copper paila....In Colombia pailas are always big and from metal, as Cachaco pointed, does not matter if has handle or not...


----------



## k-in-sc

Gee, it sounds like a Dutch oven (check images on Google); usually the Dutch oven you use at home doesn't have the little feet like the one you would use over a campfire.


----------



## esuteban

the name "paila" maybe is indian, quechua or mapuche, its small, its size is about 13 centimeters
here you have a photograph
http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r42/elvengador_2006/?action=view&current=paila.jpg


----------



## esuteban

I forgot something is always an enamelware product. 

About the transaltion I think I'm going to use "small frying pan"


----------



## cybersolecito

k-in-sc said:


> Gee, it sounds like a Dutch oven (check images on Google); usually the Dutch oven you use at home doesn't have the little feet like the one you would use over a campfire.



Mmmmm, la verdad nunca había pensado definir una paila, pero de lo que sí estoy segura es que no tienen tapa, nunca tienen tapa, en cuanto a forma y tamaña en el caso de Colombia, no hay unanimidad, simplemente tienden a ser grandes, como del tamaño de un wok, (la forma también se parece al wok) más pequeño le dirían tal vez "pailita" o sartén, en todo caso, paila es grande y puede ser enorme, he visto algunas de  1 metro de diámetro, las usan indios en comidas comunitarias cuando cocinan con leña. También en ciertos sectores de Bogotá (al menos que yo conozca) se usa la expresión "estoy paila" , equivale a "estoy jodido" pero un poco más suave y se refiere sobre todo a que se encuentra en dificultades, por falta de dinero, líos, imposibilidades, etc. Cuando se me daña un plan digo "pailas!".


----------



## LenguaTec

Pailas son bastantes comúnes aqui en ecuador también. Como Janis Joplin, yo creo que "wok" is una muy buena traducción. Cada paila que he vistos es o de cobre o de bronce, pero siempre metalicas. como cybersolecito, también digo que son muy grandes.


----------



## alacant

With all due respect, I don´think wok is good if the translation is from old spanish. How about "a frying pan, a stew pot".


----------



## Haurgelmir

Me inclino por Frying Pan, Wok de ninguna manera!

Saludos


----------



## edi-torial

edi-torial said:


> Hi,paila is simply a frying pan in Colombia , and it`s slang too.When it`s slang it has different meanings depending on the context;for example:if you`re in a bad or difficult situation: you are PAILA, or " do it yourself " or " let them/her/him...etc.figure out how to do it (because I`m not helping ) as a response to a request ,you would simply say :¡PAILA!(In Colombia). Thanks.


----------



## Rogerq70

In Mexico, we call "pailas" to big metalic containers where corn is cooked to produce nixtamal (fresh corn dough). They are as big as to cook perhaps 2000 -3000 kg per batch.

I think the best option is not to be so specific about the description of all the kitchen devices, anyway that's not the main idea.

Reagrds

Roger


----------



## gatogab

"they are like a "sarten" with two handles.
There are big and small and made out of metal.
I use the small one to fry eggs" 

It's exactly how I remember them in Chile. The two handles are also call "orejas" (ears). If someone has larges and outstanding ears, he's called "orejas de paila". Also when something or somebody it's not going right, they say "es como las pailas". But this, I don't know why.
gatogab


----------



## polli

Y yo me engancho tarde... nunca diria wok (tan oriental) en Argentina (y Uruguay creo que también) es una gran olla generalmente de cobre (también de otros metales)que se usa para hacer nuestro dulce de leche...


----------



## Jaén

Ya en el sureste de México (Veracruz, Tabasco...), una paila sería como *esto*. 

Aunque también las fabrican de plástico, generalmente sin orejas (handlers), usadas como auxiliares en la cocina (preparar la masa para las tortillas, tamales...) o las de mayor tamaño, para poner a remojar ropa antes de lavarla  (algo así como *esto*, pero de boca más grande)
.

EDIT - Ah, sí, y cuando son chiquitas, se usan para echarse agua durante el baño, en casas donde no hay regadera (shower).


----------



## Lusobe

Es curioso. Según el diccionario de Maria Moliner (que puede equivocarse), paila proviene del latín "patella". En catalán llaman precisamente _paellas_ a las sartenes...


----------



## gatogab

Lusobe said:


> Es curioso. Según el diccionario de Maria Moliner (que puede equivocarse), paila proviene del latín "patella". En catalán llaman precisamente _paellas_ a las sartenes...


 
padella, en italiano
gatogab


----------



## Zeprius

The Diccionario de la Real Academia Española defines it as a big, metal, shallow bowl. It also states that the word derivates from _paella._


----------



## Myrlo Rodríguez

Sólo quiero agregar que nosotros en Panamá tambien decimos y usamos las "pailas"

*PANAMA HATS & Other *

Then the straw is cooked in big “*pailas*” (see picture below). 





Esta es una grandota, pero hay de diferentes tamaños.
Saludos,


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, you wouldn't cook in a bowl. ... Obviously there is no equivalent in English, so in that case, wouldn't the best option be to use the word with a brief description? As in ''_paila (_deep pan)''?


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico, "paila" es algo similar a un cubo o balde. En inglés: "pail" o "bucket"

Las descripciones que ofrecen los compañeros foreros me traen a la mente la sartén que utilizan los orientales, conocido como "stir-fry pan"


----------



## esuteban

I put the link of a photo of what we said paila here in Chile, is a small kind of friyng pan, not a wok, a wok is a chinese term and is quite bigger.


----------



## SUMAQ

Hola, estoy traduciendo un término de una compañía cervecera. Aparece el término paila, que se utiliza para almacenar gritz de maiz. Es un contenedor grande, de metal.
Ojalá puedan ayudarme.
Mil gracias


----------



## LenguaTec

bienvenido al foro, SUMAQ.

Provee más contexto por favor, para ayudarnos un poco.

http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq

Aqui ésta un vínculo para ayudarle escribir preguntas más eficientes


----------



## victor35ma

En Central America LLaman *Paila *en este sentidos:

Pick up truck cargo box.
Bowl  plate (Plastic Container).
frying pan.
A Junked car.


----------



## esuteban

LenguaTec said:


> Pailas son bastantes comúnes aqui en ecuador también. Como Janis Joplin, yo creo que "wok" is una muy buena traducción. Cada paila que he vistos es o de cobre o de bronce, pero siempre metalicas. como cybersolecito, también digo que son muy grandes.



No estoy de acuerdo contigo, wok no es una buena traduccion ya que no se logra la completa comprension del concepto, el hablante anglosajon debe entender de que se habla aunque se extienda a dos palabras la explicacion de paila.


----------



## LenguaTec

hmm, tienes razon esuteban. Disculpas. Parece que cada país en Latina America tiene un diferente traducción. Tal vez uno tenga que buscar en este foro por una respuesta de alguien del país donde la traducción será utilizado, y utilizar su traducción. 

O simplemente no traducimos debida a la falta de una buena traducción...

Que les parece, amigos de wordreference....


----------



## jalibusa

Just for the sake of perversity, I would like to mention that a "paila" in the pharmaceutial industry is a piece of equipment used for manufacturing pills (little spherical things) or to coat tablets, frequently made of copper and 200 to 300 liter capacity.
http://casa88.com/CASA%2088%20SRL/paila1.html


----------



## Lusobe

LenguaTec said:


> hmm, tienes razon esuteban. Disculpas. Parece que cada país en Latina America tiene un diferente traducción. Tal vez uno tenga que buscar en este foro por una respuesta de alguien del país donde la traducción será utilizado, y utilizar su traducción.
> 
> O simplemente no traducimos debida a la falta de una buena traducción...
> 
> Que les parece, amigos de wordreference....


 
A mí me parece que ambas propuestas son válidas según en qué situación: traducir paila si el tipo de "frying pan" no es importante para entender el texto o para darle un sabor local y llamarlo "paila" también en inglés cuando es importante destacar que se trata de un utensilio especial diferente de otros "fying pan" (de la misma manera que no traduces wook).


----------



## esuteban

LenguaTec said:


> hmm, tienes razon esuteban. Disculpas. Parece que cada país en Latina America tiene un diferente traducción. Tal vez uno tenga que buscar en este foro por una respuesta de alguien del país donde la traducción será utilizado, y utilizar su traducción.
> 
> O simplemente no traducimos debida a la falta de una buena traducción...
> 
> Que les parece, amigos de wordreference....



Exactamente asi es, lo mejor es traducir de acuerdo a cada pais de Latinoamerica y, del lado inverso, traducir de acuerdo al inglés del pais al que va dirigida la traducción.


----------



## davinchiss88

Paila también puede tener un uso coloquial, en Colombia llamamos paila = impossible, damaged. 
Examples

Impossible:

- Conseguiste los ticketes?
- No, paila!

Damaged:

-Ese carro quedó paila
-La puerta está paila.


----------



## ebslagle

I live in Panama. When I used  the term "olla," everyone corrected me to Paila. In Panama , a Paila is the most commonly used pot for cooking. It is usually aluminum ,but that is because no one can afford cast iron.  It is deep and used for rice, stews, everything.  Paila's come in ALL sizes and have a lid and two SHORT handles.


----------



## JMMX

I wonder if paila derived from paelleras, the pan used to cook paella. It seems to me to be a very natural shortening of the word. Especially if the form of the pan changed somewhat.




ebslagle said:


> I live in Panama. When I used  the term "olla," everyone corrected me to Paila. In Panama , a Paila is the most commonly used pot for cooking. It is usually aluminum ,but that is because no one can afford cast iron.  It is deep and used for rice, stews, everything.  Paila's come in ALL sizes and have a lid and two SHORT handles.


----------



## JMMX

I know this is 2 years late, but my recommendation (like  Janis above) is  to just use the word _paila_ itself. Can the meaning  be known from context? After all - we do not translate the  word WOK.


----------

